# Need help to resove my Electrified PC



## sr_05 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Friends ,

I am suffering for electrified PC cabinet after sudden load work. When I play games or any application related major work then suddenly my PC freezes and then I touch my USB front panel or MOBO back plate then it give extreme electric shock .
My system config is  Intel c i5 , GIGIBITE MOBO , Corsair XMS3 DDR3 4gb Ram , 1tb SATA  HDD  ,Cooler master 600 watt Extreme power plus model PSU .

Last month I have lost my previous MOBO & Processor due to same electrified pc. 
Now for new MOBO and processor same thing happen. 

I have already tested my 3 pin plug .All ok .

So Plz suggest me the right issue for Electric shock and dead pc.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Jan 26, 2015)

Your home wiring may have this issue. Get the Earthing checked from a electrician.
Chances are, your power supply is also giving this issue. Other members can reply accordingly.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jan 27, 2015)

Make sure you have earthing in your home. Or at least earth the cabinet by hammering a nail in the wall and attaching a copper wire from the nail to one of the screws on the cabinet.


----------

